# Gymnastics clubs



## kathyd55 (Jun 6, 2010)

It is a while since I have been on the forum...got caught up in moving from N.Ireland to Spain .
Have now landed and have been here two months .
Renting a place in Ojen and enjoying the village .

I have been looking for a gynastics club for my daughter who is 15 and not having much success. 
She was a very good trampolinist and we would love to find a gymnastics club that would do some trampolining.
So does anyone know anywhere. the search engines do not seem to yield any information and it looks like there might not be much around.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kathyd55 said:


> It is a while since I have been on the forum...got caught up in moving from N.Ireland to Spain .
> Have now landed and have been here two months .
> Renting a place in Ojen and enjoying the village .
> 
> ...


Ask the PE teacher at her school?


----------



## kathyd55 (Jun 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Ask the PE teacher at her school?


I have already gone down that route and she does not know of anywhere. I teach myself so have been asking around the staff. The PE teacher is not involved in Gymnastics and could not find anywhere. i got a number of a rhymic gymnastics association and number not working .

So the search goes on .

Have also been looking for a gym or sports centre that would have a few activities in it and maybe a pool. We are in Ojen just above marbella so if anyone knows anywhere that would be great .
Its guite hard to find places in the initial stages but hopefully we shall get sorted soon


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Federación Andaluza de Gimnasia, gimnasia rítmica en Andalucía

Maybe search the above webpage? Hope it helps


----------

